# Khorne Hellhammer almost done WIP



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

We've got a Plaguetower already, and what better vehicle than the Hellhammer to demonstrate Khorne's bloodthirsty wrath? We used the Baneblade kit and planty of spare parts (even the Greater Daemon is spare parts), about 4 Skull Packs and a rearing Khorne Berserker holding a banner (not shown, awaiting paint job first). So, without further ado, I present to you: 

*Khorne's Fury​*
Left view:
View attachment 7316


Front view:
View attachment 7317


Right view:
View attachment 7318


Rear view:
View attachment 7319


And the little details:
View attachment 7320


View attachment 7321


View attachment 7322


View attachment 7323



Sorry about the photo size btw.
Please comment!

DestroyerHive


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There's certainly no doubting it's allegiance alright. The skulls are a nice touch. Get it painted.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks, I was waiting for that bump!


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Are they the skulls from GW, they look so affective, i'm stealing this for my land raider 

+rep for being a Khorne-guy


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks friend! Yup, those are the GW skulls. A pretty good price for what you get, too. Good luck with your 'Raider!


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't even own it yet!! )) 

Btw... is the hellhammer an actual unit in apocalypse... I'm clueless as to anything apocalypse .. But i can hope that Chaos have a baneblade Equiv  Besides the Khorne Scorpion and Titan.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, it most certainly is! S10 AP2 10" blast from the main cannon! For only 500 points it does a heck of a lot of damage.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

As said by others, no doubt about who that works for. Only criticism is that you didn't remove the aquilas from the side plates. You did it partially on the top track plates at the front but not on the side plated. That is the only thing i would change. Other than that the mix of parts and the detailing is excellent. This will be a fantastic model when painted but i think those aquilas have to go. Can we see a close up of the demon sticking out of the turret?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> As said by others, no doubt about who that works for. Only criticism is that you didn't remove the aquilas from the side plates. You did it partially on the top track plates at the front but not on the side plated. That is the only thing i would change. Other than that the mix of parts and the detailing is excellent. This will be a fantastic model when painted but i think those aquilas have to go. Can we see a close up of the demon sticking out of the turret?


Yeah, we wanted to but getting the exacto knife in there would be too hard and too risky. Plus, it looks kinda cool with the wings.

And about the Daemon, yup, here's the pic just for you:
View attachment 7331


By the way, the nice owner of my local GW store is giving us the a giant Khornate axe from the new Daemon Prince sprue, which we will use to replace Abbadon's Sword.

Thanks for the comments!
DestroyerHive


----------



## STATIC (Feb 11, 2008)

I was gonna pick on the Aquilla as well. Hehehe
But i also think you should have some skulls that have fallen (through vibration or acceleration) into cracks and crevices. Like just behind the base of the turret.
I know they love to stack their skulls, and i mean, who doesn't?, but when your cruising around in that thing, i'm sure skulls aren't gonna stay stacked.

But apart from that, this is an awesome model. +rep


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks, but any more skulls and the turret won't be able to turn! and I was considering putting skulls everywhere, put it's very hard to balance.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Very nice work indeed! Will this beastie be showing up at the next Apocalypse brawl? And will it have a dance or two with Hjeeves? :wink:


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Yep, I believe it will... I believe it will...


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

¡A SKULL FOR THE SKULL THRONE. Neat work here.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Gratias mon amigo!:biggrin:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

haha. like the daemon with the havoc launcher. not everyday you see a good looking converted khorne heavy support. + rep


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

That is one awesome piece of machinery you've got there. Have some rep.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks guys! I appreciate your appretiation:biggrin:


----------



## thisisaguard111 (Oct 20, 2010)

"jaw dropped" wow... thats freakin awesome can't wait til its painted


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Why don't you have the seal of the artificer?

Awesome work, i add to you reputation!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Master WootWoot said:


> Why don't you have the seal of the artificer?
> 
> Awesome work, i add to you reputation!



Did you Nominate Him?






Awesome amount of work on this Hellhammer, the level of detailing is extreme.


Have a reppage bundle.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow! Thanks alot guys! It's not done yet due to other projects, but I'll give you the WIP:

View attachment 8888


View attachment 8889


View attachment 8890


View attachment 8891


View attachment 8892


View attachment 8893


Sorry for the sideways photos :blush: Maybe if I turned the camera sideways...


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Simply stunning work. I love the blending on the barrel of the demolisher cannon, and the blood thirster really is the cherry on top.



DestroyerHive said:


> Sorry for the sideways photos :blush: Maybe if I turned the camera sideways...


You can turn them easily on your computer, or on whichever website you've uploaded them to.:wink:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

amazing work, it is great to see some khorne heavy support. the bloodthirster is amazing, and it looks perfectly khorney, nice job and + rep


----------



## qotsa4life (Dec 31, 2009)

This tank looks awesome. It's hard to do convincing Khornate Heavy Support, but you've done it.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Only 1 word can be used to describe this monstrosity...

*EPIC!!!!*

I love it! Have some reppage, good sir!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

This is a great piece! very well converted!

Chaosftw


----------

